# Single Greatest Furry Comic?



## Dragoneer (Apr 23, 2008)

My vote: Circles.

A lot of people think Circles is somewhat overhyped, but frankly, it's one of the few comics that truly pushes character development without having to devolve into sex. And the fact it doesn't quite degrade into the same ol' same ol' makes it instant win.

And Marty? Why, he's just the best character ever! Yes he is.

My greatest beef with Circles is there is no major hyena characters. What's up with that? Hyenas are a natural part of any ecology of awesome.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Furrlough, the longest running anthro anthology comic (still running!). Up to about issue 182 now. It's published by indie publisher Radio Comix. Despite the black and white stories, it's rather good.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 23, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> Furrlough, the longest running anthro anthology comic (still running!). Up to about issue 182 now. It's published by indie publisher Radio Comix. Despite the black and white stories, it's rather good.


I liked Furrlough originally (I still have a mint issue of #1) but I felt the stories could be really inconstant at times in terms of quality and art, especially in later comics.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Furrlough still has/had some good comics. DB & Co., Whomper, The Beast Within, Heebas, Ebin & May, etc.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm voting for Jack, because A) it makes me want to cry like an emo-kid, and B) even my rabidly anti-furry friends enjoy it and read it regularly.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 23, 2008)

Jack recently had a strip in Furrlough. I recommend all Jack fans to check it out.


----------



## cpam (Apr 28, 2008)

I elect *Usagi Yojimbo*.  It currently has no peer.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 28, 2008)

I have always thought Walt Kelly's Pogo was pretty sweet.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 28, 2008)

Bucky O'Hare.


----------



## gust (Apr 28, 2008)

I too am going with Jack.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd have to add "Better Days" to my list of comics (http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/). This might be one of the best, if not THE best, I've ever read. It tackles a lot of real life issues, seen throught the eyes of teens/young adults.


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 28, 2008)

Eh, not really furry (the main characters are bipedal cats), but I've always enjoyed Achewood.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Eh, not really furry (the main characters are bipedal cats), but I've always enjoyed Achewood.



Furry is Furry...


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeff Smith's "Bone" (if it counts) or Jon Lewis's "True Swamp".


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with TyVulpine on "Better Days". My friend Isinia recommended it to me a few weeks ago. I ended up reading all the pages from the beginning to end in one sitting. Although it did have a few things that made me go "ugh", I did enjoy the majority of it. Good character development and as TyVulpine said, real life issues.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'd have to add "Better Days" to my list of comics (http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/). This might be one of the best, if not THE best, I've ever read. It tackles a lot of real life issues, seen throught the eyes of teens/young adults.



Also have to agree,Better Days is really realistic when it comes to problems, and dude got laid on the age of 10 thats down right kick ass,too bad it cant update any faster


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with dragoneer. although my knowledge of the area is not as expansive as I would like, Circles is my favorite. though Better days comes a close second.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 29, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> Also have to agree,Better Days is really realistic when it comes to problems, and dude got laid on the age of 10 thats down right kick ass,too bad it cant update any faster



I just needed to quote that to make sure it was really there.

PS: Doesn't Mary Sue have sex with his own sister in "Better Days?"
I seem to remember something incestuous and creepy (okay, there's a lot of that in "Better Days," but still) going on.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 29, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:


> Also have to agree,Better Days is really realistic when it comes to problems, and dude got laid on the age of 10 thats down right kick ass,too bad it cant update any faster



The consistency in his updates is what I like.  Could really care less about it updating more often.

And because more adolescents should be having sex at the age of 10.


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Apr 29, 2008)

Even tough there are a lot of very good furry comics out there and the fact that I enjoy many of the ones mentioned, like Jack, Better Days and Bones, I'll have to go a bit different route when it comes to a Single Greatest Furry Comic and say...

Blacksad.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 29, 2008)

I would have to say the Better days, as it (I'm going to sound repetitive) tackles real life issues, It has alot of character development and there's alot of emotion in it. I would have to say that Better Days is the best furry comic out there.


----------



## Ainoko (Apr 29, 2008)

I would have to say that I have Kack bookmarked as well as 'The Cyanthian Chronicles' (there is at least eight sub-comics under the main title and is done by Tiffany Ross), 'Kevin and Kell' ( www.herdthinners.com by Bill Holbrook), "Vince and Arty", 'Roomies' (by Flinters), 'Peter and Company', Kit and Kay Boodle', and last but surely not least, 'Gene Catlowe'.

These are all great furry comics that I think everyone here would enjoy reading.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 29, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> I would have to say that I have Kack bookmarked as well as 'The Cyanthian Chronicles' (there is at least eight sub-comics under the main title and is done by Tiffany Ross), 'Kevin and Kell' ( www.herdthinners.com by Bill Holbrook), "Vince and Arty", 'Roomies' (by Flinters), 'Peter and Company', Kit and Kay Boodle', and last but surely not least, 'Gene Catlowe'.
> 
> These are all great furry comics that I think everyone here would enjoy reading.



Kevin and Kell is also at Kevinandkell.com, and there's no "e" iat the end of Gene Catlow


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (May 2, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I would have to say the Better days, as it (I'm going to sound repetitive) tackles real life issues, It has alot of character development and there's alot of emotion in it. I would have to say that Better Days is the best furry comic out there.


I agree with this, but I feel that since the comic has evolved so much since it origin that the story line seems completely built off the unknown. It is good that the story can basicaly continue on forever but at the same time It saddens me that since the characters ahve aged so much that some ground may have been tread past to quickly. Not to mention if you keep up with all the relationships and who slept whith who in that story it can drive you mad.


----------



## Rilvor (May 2, 2008)

Suicide For Hire imo.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 3, 2008)

Digger is one of my faves... unfortunately, though it updates every tuesday and thursday, if you don't catch it on those days, before the next one is due, then you have to pay to see what you missed.  The last story arc, dealing with Ed's past, was fantastic.  Check it out....

I think the first 100-150 or so episodes are still freebies.  (Just click on the "First" icon...)

Edit:  Checked, and the first 285 episodes are free!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 3, 2008)

I'll have to toss my lot in with Dragoneer; Cirlces was one of the first anthro comics I read, and so far nothing I've seen can top it. Taye is pretty much the reason I picked kangaroo, along with a few other 'stars' like Oz and Duncan.


----------



## Penhaligon (May 4, 2008)

Having checked in on this thread yesterday, I went and started reading Better Days... and got completely up to date with it (even if it did take til 4am)! I'm a big fan of any comic that makes you care about the characters and what they're going through...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 4, 2008)

Penhaligon said:


> Having checked in on this thread yesterday, I went and started reading Better Days... and got completely up to date with it (even if it did take til 4am)! I'm a big fan of any comic that makes you care about the characters and what they're going through...



Try telling that to the posters over on the Ozy & Millie forums...I got bashed for saying I liked "Better Days" there.


----------



## Penhaligon (May 4, 2008)

Bah! Getting bashed for liking something is stupid. I'm glad that (from what i've seen of this forum so far), people are actually nice and dont just argue about stuff like that.



To be honest, I tried Ozy and Millie and couldnt get into it...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 4, 2008)

Penhaligon said:


> Bah! Getting bashed for liking something is stupid. I'm glad that (from what i've seen of this forum so far), people are actually nice and dont just argue about stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I tried Ozy and Millie and couldnt get into it...



It's pretty good, though it'll be ending this year (D.C. Simpson decided that since the strips were beginning to wear out, that ending would be better than "overstaying" like some other comics/cartoons have.), though D.C. has left open the door of doing occasional longer-length strips (like O&M in high school)


----------



## Penhaligon (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, I know that a few webcomic artists have done that, just doing an occasional comic when they feel like it rather than updating regularly. Checkerboard Nightmare for a start.

As for Ozy and Millie, I may give it another go sometime. Maybe wait til it ends and try to read the whole thing from the start


----------



## desiring_change (May 6, 2008)

I'm glad nobody's dared to mention _Hepcats_.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I'm glad nobody's dared to mention _Hepcats_.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Penhaligon (May 6, 2008)

I'm gonna have to find out what it is now!

*prepares for a shock?*


----------



## Penhaligon (May 6, 2008)

Okay I couldnt get past the art style.

I may be doing an injustice by getting put off so easily, but i guess i'll never know. :-S


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 6, 2008)

I agree. It does look...odd, but I've seen worse.


----------



## desiring_change (May 6, 2008)

It always exasperated me that _Hepcats_ was ever considered truly furry in the first place.

I mean, let me put it this way -- say I went through the comic (or, indeed, *any* comic) with a bottle of white-out and replaced all the characters' heads with those of aliens or robots, right? That wouldn't automatically make it science-fiction, would it?


----------



## Molotov-Caracal (May 10, 2008)

I agree on Circles being the greatest so far. It's the only furry comic I've read that develops characters reasonably realistically... but it could still do with some work. I'd love if the art style got updated with the next issue.

Faux Pas is really cute.

I haven't read Jack yet. Better Days was great at the start but has gotten steadily worse since then. I like Fur-Piled for the genuine care and effort the artist/writer seems to put into the characters, even if the plot doesn't interest me much.


----------



## Arc (May 10, 2008)

My choice: Concession

I love Joel, he is like the coolest badass in history...and a Wolf.
This webcomic just perfectly fits my sense of humuor.

(And there are hot scalie females in it)

Edit:
Best comic, which is actually printed:"The Blackblood Alliance"
Wolves and amazing artworks <3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 10, 2008)

Molotov-Caracal said:


> I agree on Circles being the greatest so far. It's the only furry comic I've read that develops characters reasonably realistically... but it could still do with some work. I'd love if the art style got updated with the next issue.
> 
> Faux Pas is really cute.
> 
> I haven't read Jack yet. Better Days was great at the start but has gotten steadily worse since then. I like Fur-Piled for the genuine care and effort the artist/writer seems to put into the characters, even if the plot doesn't interest me much.



Faux Pas is indeed cute. Fur-Piled I agree with. It definitely is able to take a controversial subject (homosexuality) and discuss it with maturity (no porn pics).


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 10, 2008)

If you're going to read Jack make sure you have nothing to do for a few days.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

CIRCLES FTW


----------



## Ainoko (May 11, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I'm glad nobody's dared to mention _Hepcats_.




Damn, I forgot all about them! They were among the first furry comics I ever read. 

Now, does anyone know where I can go and get the entire series?


----------



## Ainoko (May 11, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> I'm glad nobody's dared to mention _Hepcats_.



Damn, I nearly forgot about the comic! Glad you reminded me! Now does anyone know where I can go and buy the books?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 11, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Damn, I nearly forgot about the comic! Glad you reminded me! Now does anyone know where I can go and buy the books?



Google is your friend.


----------



## Aurelia (May 16, 2008)

My vote goes for Jack   I've been hooked on it for a long time and it's the only web comic I find myself being impatient about waiting for the next strip of.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 16, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> My vote goes for Jack   I've been hooked on it for a long time and it's the only web comic I find myself being impatient about waiting for the next strip of.



It is good, though I kinda fell off recently when the artwork changed to a more "cartoony" style, but the old style seems to have come back, and I'm rereading the archives (and remembering a lot of the strips that I've forgotten ^^)


----------



## dave hyena (May 26, 2008)

Albedo.

Even tho' I was born while it was being written and produced, I did manage to get hold of, earlier this year, two command reviews & issues 9 to 11, after having seen and read those scans that someone posted on lulz.net. Albedo is the main draw, but it is interesting to look upon the other comics that were in the issues of 9 to 11, for there is history of that nebulous entity called the furry fandom.

The quality of the art is very good. Esp. when it comes to technical objects and the story is indeed better than just about any other comic I can think of that I've read though I will confess, wary of marvel, DC and other such dross, I am not a reader of comics.


----------



## Dragonrider1227 (May 28, 2008)

I really like Sabrina-online myself


----------



## FuzzWolf (May 29, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> Damn, I nearly forgot about the comic! Glad you reminded me! Now does anyone know where I can go and buy the books?


You can find some info here: http://hepcats.comicgenesis.com/  That also has a link to the Yahoo group.  The artist/writer posts there himself too, which is kinda cool.

Fuzzy


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

Sabrina Online.  Only one that's kept me returning.

Unless you can count Gold Digger, but it's not a "furry comic". XD


----------



## joshstory (Jun 10, 2008)

Ozy and Millie I think is by far the greatest comic of anything out there (furry or nonfurry).


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 10, 2008)

Blacksad is pretty win, though with choppy dialogue due to it originally being written in French.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'd have to add "Better Days" to my list of comics (http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/). This might be one of the best, if not THE best, I've ever read. It tackles a lot of real life issues, seen throught the eyes of teens/young adults.


+1 i am insane for jay naylors work


----------



## Otokage (Jun 12, 2008)

TwoKinds.

Hands down. It combines furry, and fantasy into a well designed story.

Eat it, foos.


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 28, 2008)

Just got up to date with Circles.  Indeed a great comic.


----------



## Lyz (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha, It looks like I'm the only fan of Dog Days of Summer, with Diego. <3


----------



## fruitcake (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, _Fur-Piled_ is at the top of my list. I also love _Circles_ and _Associated Student Bodies_ - those are both "classics."

... and of course, it looks like _Heathen City_ is going to be really good, but I can't say for sure as I haven't read it. But I'm pretty confident that it's going to become a staple of the fandom.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 29, 2008)

Circles.
I cried while reading it.


I don't understand why, I'm usually really cut off and reserved with my emotions. I barely ever smile or frown, for god's sake. I just couldn't deal with the EMOTIONAL ROLLERCOASTER that is Circles.
Question, are any more coming out or are the writers done?


----------



## fruitcake (Jun 29, 2008)

A terrible situation said:


> Question, are any more coming out or are the writers done?


I have heard rumours that there's more coming, but I haven't been able to confirm anything.


----------



## osfer (Jun 30, 2008)

Aethan announced that the art for issue #8 is completely done just a week ago! No word on a release yet, though.

And Fruitcake: thanks for the vote of confidence in Heathen City. Lord knows, we've worked hard enough!


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 30, 2008)

osfer said:


> Aethan announced that the art for issue #8 is completely done just a week ago! No word on a release yet, though.
> 
> And Fruitcake: thanks for the vote of confidence in Heathen City. Lord knows, we've worked hard enough!


You just made me SO HAPPY
I love circles far too much. Far, far, far too much.


----------



## Khim (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree, Circles rock!


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

Definitly Closetcoon by Jeffkun, that is the single most sweetest comic ive ever read i fell in love with it =)


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

ive never read circles, could someone send me a link? or do you gotta pay for it?


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

LuckyM said:


> ive never read circles, could someone send me a link? or do you gotta pay for it?


it's a comic book, so you're supposed to pay for it. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

k thx, i thought so, i was hoping it was a webcomic, im not able to pay for it *sigh* oh well


----------



## Anepo (Jul 5, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> I agree with this, but I feel that since the comic has evolved so much since it origin that the story line seems completely built off the unknown. It is good that the story can basicaly continue on forever but at the same time It saddens me that since the characters ahve aged so much that some ground may have been tread past to quickly. Not to mention if you keep up with all the relationships and who slept whith who in that story it can drive you mad.



Well there is one in that comic you know with who she has had sex with and thats rachael ^^ as said in some old comic there "dude shes a total slut, sleeps with everyone". so yea i think she has nailed everyone but fisk cant remember though lol.

And its my favorite comic also due to real life situations. the toilet thing when they were young btw when fisk was going to a gas station taking a leak... yea the toilets in bulgaria looked like that the walls and floors lol.


----------



## Anepo (Jul 5, 2008)

But basicly my top ones are as followed:

nr 1. better days because u really care about what happens to them.
nr 2. Dan and Mab's Furry adventure. Fantastic comedy in it makes me laugh often.
nr 3. Ozfoxes. Kinda nice seing non anthromorphic animals getting in trouble lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Anepo said:


> nr 3. Ozfoxes. Kinda nice seing non anthromorphic animals getting in trouble lol.



You mean Faux Pas? Yeah, that is a funny comic.


----------



## Anepo (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> You mean Faux Pas? Yeah, that is a funny comic.



Yea sorry faux pas ^^ i love the 2 newest comic strips there lol the evil cuteness abuse.


----------



## KristynLioness (Jul 5, 2008)

I really like Lackadaisy the best. It's the only webcomic I've been able to consistently keep up with^^ Second favorite is Faux Paus.


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jul 6, 2008)

VGCats. If that doesn't count, well I don't really dabble too much into the fandom so there.


----------



## zackstryker (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a lot of comics I read, and I will list them here in order of preference, since they're all my favourites:

A Doemain of Our Own
Badly Drawn Kitties
Better Days
Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures
Jack
Kevin and Kell
Kit n Kay Boodle
Las Lindas
Namir Deiter
Pandacracy
Roomies
Sabrina Online
Supermegatopia
Vinci and Arty

I read 'em all, everytime they update, and quite enoy them. I recommend them all!


----------



## TechCat (Jul 7, 2008)

KristynLioness said:


> I really like Lackadaisy the best. It's the only webcomic I've been able to consistently keep up with^^



Horrah! I knew someone else had to have known about Lackadaisy.  It is made of win and mad skill.
Putting up some me-toos on several of the comics mentioned, and gonna dig up a bit on these ones I've never heard of before.  Jack is disturbing, but in the right way.  Had to help the people I sent it to out of depressive lapses after they read it. 
Kevin & Kell, Better Days, and Gene Catlow are some of my favorites when it comes to figuring out the little technicalities of a furry world/community.

As for Circles, I am interested but it seems impossible to get in touch from the beginning without clearing out the wallet.  Is there somewhere that hosts scans of the older issues?


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 11, 2008)

TechCat said:


> Horrah! I knew someone else had to have known about Lackadaisy.  It is made of win and mad skill.
> Putting up some me-toos on several of the comics mentioned, and gonna dig up a bit on these ones I've never heard of before.  Jack is disturbing, but in the right way.  Had to help the people I sent it to out of depressive lapses after they read it.
> Kevin & Kell, Better Days, and Gene Catlow are some of my favorites when it comes to figuring out the little technicalities of a furry world/community.
> 
> As for Circles, I am interested but it seems impossible to get in touch from the beginning without clearing out the wallet.  Is there somewhere that hosts scans of the older issues?


I think it was in issue 3 or 4 that they made clear of their stance on pirating of this comic


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I didn't read through all of this merely used the search function, but it seems no one has mentioned NofNA D: ! I'm absolutely hooked with that one, I look everyday for a new page XD . I truly recommend it.. it's a web comic by the way.

Lackadaisy is also really nice, I just love the art on that one D: and the characters seem to be really well thought out :3.


----------



## aggro_badger (Jul 12, 2008)

I haven't read most of the comics being discussed here... it seems a number of them are web comics, yar?

If we're counting anything with an anthro animal in it as furry (I don't actually agree very strongly with that defination, but whatever...), then I think that the bestest best furry comic (actually the best damn comic period) is Cerebus. Fucking crazy Dave Sim and his 25 years and 300 issues of talking goddamn Aardvark. Kicks a lot of ass and is miles ahead of almost anything out there... so much more actual content and story.  This is a comic series that ranks up there with Watchmen, V for Vendetta, The Dark Knight, Sin City, Sandman; but I feel like it wins because of the huge achievement that such a massive comic is. No other english language comic comes close.
After that... I would say Usagi Yojimbo and Blacksad.

A few people have mention Jeff Smith's Bone... which I don't even begin to see how that's a furry comic... unless there's some other comic called Bone I don't know of.

Produced within the fandom my two favourites (and I've only read a few) are Jack and Sabrina Online.
Jack I think is very compelling and a good read, even if you don't agree with the ideas in it, it's the sort of thing that you can take the ideas of and get engaged in even without getting behind everything in it. It's also very interesting to watch Dave Hopkins progress as a story teller and artist.
Sabrina Online I am less avid about, but it's just a good, fun read. Made me laugh a lot and was kind of one of my introductions to furry comics.

On the subject of Better Days.... I don't really care for it that much, as I think that the story telling is kind of stilted and a lot of the characters seem really one dimentional to me... It's interesting to me that people have said it's "realistic" or something similar... I suppose it takes place in a non-fantasy setting and that in and of itself is a type of realism.  This is not to say that it is _bad_ (I did read the whole thing and still follow it), but I find peoples reasons for saying it's good to be as if they are talking about a different comic.


----------



## killereye (Jul 12, 2008)

I read many furry comics /yiffy and not yiffy alike/ as we kinda' collect them...

If you ask: The greatest...Well Beatrix has comed in my mind. And many more...but i don't want to lie to myself, so i stay with Beatrix. It's about a white bunny girl who dies and reanimated by alines and given a red catsuit to protect her body from harm...the catch is:she don't feel anything now...no heat, no hunger, no sexual urge... So she tries to make the best of the situaton. Cool in my book.

If  it is a yiffy comic, then i vote for Vanessa Santato's Pleasure Bon Bon. It's the best comic with the perfect mix of sexy and funny content...yet.

Other furry comics i find great: Sabrina Online, Jay Naylor's works, some stories from Genus, Palcomix's works...ect...ect...

Best furry cartoon: Swat Kats - that show is a win! I also liked Treasure Planet.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I would have to say better days I've been reading it for about half a year now. I keep up with the story every week, great comic.


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Blacksad.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but I was just recently introduced to a furry comic by the name of "Better Days" by Jay Naylor. 

Talk about an intense, deep, emotional comic. Wow.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 13, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> I don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but I was just recently introduced to a furry comic by the name of "Better Days" by Jay Naylor.
> 
> Talk about an intense, deep, emotional comic. Wow.



It's been mentioned at least 10 times now


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

What about S.S.D.D.? Anyone read it? by Alan Foreman.


----------



## aggro_badger (Jul 15, 2008)

NeoWyverdramon said:


> "Better Days" by Jay Naylor.
> 
> Talk about an intense, deep, emotional comic. Wow.



LOL Is it?


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm torn between El Goonish Shive and The Whiteboard.  Both are really good.


----------



## Hammy (Jul 16, 2008)

I would Have to say Circles is one of my fav just for the story. I am ashamed to say the place I read it was a scan *lowers head in shame* But I know have all the issue on order. Can't wait for issue 8. Also I have read ASB (Associated Student Body) and I have started reading better days all really good.

1-Circles
2-ASB
3- Better Days


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2008)

Tales of the Questor.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Tales of the Questor.



Best strip of the comic. http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/00302.html


----------



## Rabbyadam (Jul 17, 2008)

I, personally, like the fur-comic Good Cheese...


Go to: goodcheese.com


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 20, 2008)

I just remembered I forgot to leave a link to NofNA in my previous post... for those interested XD.

www.nofna.com


----------



## Emil (Jul 20, 2008)

Fur Will Fly is by far my favorite. Dont even get me started on Better Days or Heathen City.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably Better Days for webcomics.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm kinda depressed Changes never made the list..

ce la vie


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 22, 2008)

I think everyone has previously listed most of my favorite comics, including ASB, Better Days, and Closet Coon

But I have not seen listed anywhere my all time favorite furry comic; and that is:
HAVOC INC by Terrie Smith

Anyone else read this comic?  It was perfect for me because it was a really cool sci-fi comic with furries and a tame gay theme......I couldn't ask for anything more, except for a few more issues


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 28, 2008)

Sabrina Online takes the cake for the sheer mastery behind the art style.


----------



## Kalianos (Jul 29, 2008)

The Whiteboard, Faulty logic, The Abominable Charles Christopher, Sequential Art, and Sabrina online to name a few. Dog days of Summer was good too (Had to add something non-webcomic)

http://www.the-whiteboard.com/

http://faultylogic.comicgenesis.com/

http://horhaus.com/abominable/

http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.html

And If you don't know where Sabrina online is, you might need a few good Electric shocky drills in your head.


----------



## NeoWyverdramon (Jul 29, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's been mentioned at least 10 times now



I go right for the quick reply. Can ya' tell? ;3


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jul 30, 2008)

I say it's Twokinds with Better Days as a close second. Both are very well drawn and scripted well. Twokinds only better because it's a little better well drawn and in full color. But I like Better days' twists and turns too. But, the thing that seals the deal is Flora. She is the perfect combo of Cute, sexy, pretty, and nice, caring, and outgoing.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 30, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> \The Abominable Charles Christopher
> 
> http://horhaus.com/abominable/


I absolutely LOVE that comic. Karl's work is fantastic.


----------



## Rebahnic (Jul 30, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 30, 2008)

COYOTEVILLE!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 30, 2008)

amtrack88 said:


> COYOTEVILLE!


*THIS!

*Can't believe I forgot about it...


----------



## footman32907 (Jul 30, 2008)

most of my choices would include mature or adult subject matter or content & I don't mean just furry porn , there is a difference but still I'm not gonna metion any titles here


----------



## Skie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd also have to go on Circles with this one. Though I haven't read many mentioned titles.
Regarding online strips I'd say SuburbanJungle, but I haven't read many online strips.

Regarding Circles #8 its should be out around August, and a few more issues should fellow that one, Its about 1 Issue/Year.


----------



## footman32907 (Jul 31, 2008)

I too like Surburban Jungle


----------



## Mrfurry (Jul 31, 2008)

i dont know if its a comic but i like the 3 eps of there she is if you know what it is a tory about a rabbit that falls in love with a cat



ps just forget  my user name


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 1, 2008)

Blacksad and Maus.

I hate Better Days - it's a thinly veiled soapbox for the author to spread his opinions. Not to mension one-dimensional characters that don't evolve or step out of their pre-defined archetype.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 5, 2008)

Usagi Yojimbo, I can't of too many comics furry or otherwise that comes close to Stan Sakai's series(es). 

Also if you've never read Maus, you suck - it's amazing.

MeX


----------



## Landis (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't delved to much into comics being distributed among the fandom besides the more main stream ones but they all just seem to go into sex which has been pointed out early in the thread. Circles is probaly my favorite since the characters just feel realistic to me. Moreso than any comics I've read.  I do like some of the ninja turtle comics and the sonic ones by archie though. There a fun read ever so often.


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im old and havnt spent alot of time on the web..as such Ive never heard of most of the web comics metioned.  But I do love Usagi Yojimbo ( I have em' all and the rpg too!) Albedo, Sabrina Online and Furlough are also faves. I also like the Extinctioners too. I go more for the fantasy/ sci-fi cause I get enough of real life as it is..sometimes you just need some good ole escapeism


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

Reminder to self: Read Circles.


----------



## Camisado (Aug 19, 2008)

Prior to reading Jack... it _was_ Better Days.  After being referred to Jack by this thread.  I realized that I have opened up a masterpiece.  I can't get enough of it!!!  ^^)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 19, 2008)

SINGLE greatest furry comic? By that I take it you mean that it is a SINGLE strip.

So, in that case, this one wins.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 20, 2008)

Camisado said:


> Prior to reading Jack... it _was_ Better Days.  After being referred to Jack by this thread.  I realized that I have opened up a masterpiece.  I can't get enough of it!!!  ^^)



Unfortunately, Jack is currently on hiatus for unknown reasons (Driprat said in a message on the site that he doesn't want to discuss the reasons).


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't find Jack anywhere. Can someone post a URL or PM me please? Also, I don't know if it's been mentioned, but The dog's days of summer is a good one, though it does lead into sex, it has top notch quality. Next would be Better Days which I found today from this post and haven't put down yet.


----------



## Camisado (Aug 29, 2008)

JACK:http://pholph.com/

Then the easiest way to navigate through the comic strips would be to click on "The Whole Story Arc Viewer Page" at the top.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 30, 2008)

I always thought Freefall was pretty solid.
Starts with very light nonsense humor, and shifts into more serious ideas and ongoings while still maintaining good punchlines. It strives to be scientifically accurate as well as believable and does a fair job.

Although it's been around forever, it's so dang slow to get anywhere.


----------



## Azraelle (Sep 17, 2008)

I like Better Days, but I'm going to disagree on it being the "best."  Jay Naylor is really just a furry porn artist who makes a strip on the side; his characters are really one-dimensional, and never seem to change their expression.

I like DMFA way more.

Also, *points to link in sig*


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmm hard choice but ill have to go with two kinds weekly updates and good characters and story (with a noticable exception off who neutral is but im sure thats coming) make it a brillant comic though not sure if it counts as furry as it involves humans and somtimes floras head looks more neko than anthro


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to throw http://www.namirdeiter.com Namir Deiter in. Mainly because it's the first real webcomic I ever followed. It's fun, doesn't get too preachy one way or the other. Light fare that's easy to digest, slice o' life stuff.


----------



## Lucien (Sep 23, 2008)

I have to agree with Dragoneer.
Circles in my opinion is by far the best furry comic I have come across

The characters are so well developed and are drawn incredibly well.
After you really get into the comics you start to really feel what the characters are feeling, love, hate, sadness and joy.
 I like how it isnt ruined by too many sex scenes like many furry comics are.
You can still have a great furry comic without having nudity on every page!

P.S. Taye has to be the sexiest and cutest furry ever


----------



## Falke (Oct 3, 2008)

Better Days gets my vote. I find the characters incredibly compelling, the stories interesting, the topics provocative. And the art style is such that it doesn't distract from the story.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

2Kinds.....Better Days (including the yiffy side stories!).....Sixpack of Otters.....Jack.....It was *this* thread that pushed me over the edge an made me realize that buried inside was a fur.  I'm hooked.

And sleep deprived...very, very sleep deprived!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 4, 2008)

Check my signature.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 4, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> 2Kinds



I found that comic about a week or so ago, and like it ^^


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 5, 2008)

Circles. It's so real.
...
Yes I realise the irony of that statement.


----------



## stevegallacci (Jan 30, 2009)

No single greatest. Usagi Yojimbo is a good 'um, Blacksad has brilliant art, The late Deal Whitley had some wonderful but unpublished stuff, Mike Sagara and (arg! brain fart, the guy who did "Space Wolf") had particualrly pleasant art styles. I'm personally hooked on Tales of the Fehnnik, especially the early version. Lackadaisy is one of the best things out there currently. While Albedo was, for many early on, the start of the genre, the writing and art were inconsistant, and it is more important historically than a measure of "best".


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Until now the only furry comics I read were StarFox and Sonic.I am very interested...I did read a webcomic called,Faux Pas.It still continuing too.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wait I just thought about it.That wasn't furry but they could talk and full of personality.Even though its not furry chck it out 'cause its cute and has a good storyline.


----------



## cpam (Jun 16, 2009)

waterwolf23 said:


> Wait I just thought about it.That wasn't furry but they could talk and full of personality.Even though its not furry chck it out 'cause its cute and has a good storyline.



How is *Faux Pas *_not _furry?  All 'furry' means is that it has anthropomorphic animals in it, and it certainly fits the criteria.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 16, 2009)

waterwolf23 said:


> Until now the only furry comics I read were StarFox and Sonic.I am very interested...I did read a webcomic called,Faux Pas.It still continuing too.


I've read the original Star Fox comics. They were actually good, considering they're based on a video game. You can read them here.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suicide for Hire... 'nuff said


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jun 16, 2009)

Better Days.

That is all.


----------



## cpam (Jun 16, 2009)

Doc Rat, by Jenner.  Very funny, very nicely drawn, sometimes does little storythreads, sometimes can be touching.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree, Suicide for Hire is one I check regularly... Though it does get kinda preachy.


----------



## cpam (Jun 19, 2009)

Little Tales, by Genesis Cook Whitmore.  Nice little slices-of-life strips, plus on Wednesdays she adds a new page to her online adaptation of the P G Wodehouse story, "The Man Who Was Thursday".


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 21, 2009)

http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/

Black Tapestries, dead, but I like it.

Also morbidly depressing.


----------



## cpam (Jun 21, 2009)

Newshounds by Thomas Dye.  Funny stories about dogs (and a cat and a rat) working for a news organization.  Very well written with excellently realized characters.


----------



## MHFC (Jun 21, 2009)

i'm going with concession - i know it's made of one-liners but damn it's actually genuinely funny and doesn't get wrapped up in its own lore


----------



## cpam (Jun 21, 2009)

I also like Deer Me by Sheryl Schopfer.  Gag strip about three roommates, one of which, a deer in a mask, has some mild anger issues.  Very funny.


----------



## MattyK (Jun 22, 2009)

Concession! :3
First, and the best comic I've read.


----------



## cpam (Jun 22, 2009)

Zodiac by John Mann.  An anthro/superhero strip about a team whose powers and personalities reflect the characteristics of the twelve houses of the zodiac.  Light-hearted adventure.


----------



## Takeshi (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't read any furry comics. I've yet to come across even one that was actually well-written, well-drawn and did NOT serve as it's creator's thinly-veiled soapbox for their political/religious/philosophical views.


----------



## cpam (Jun 23, 2009)

Takeshi said:


> I don't read any furry comics. I've yet to come across even one that was actually well-written, well-drawn and did NOT serve as it's creator's thinly-veiled soapbox for their political/religious/philosophical views.



Then you haven't ranged far enough.

Dandy & Co., about a smart-ass dog and his friends.  Humor, on the snarky side.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Lackadaisy. Enough said 

http://www.lackadaisycats.com/


----------



## cpam (Jun 25, 2009)

Azerane said:


> Lackadaisy. Enough said
> 
> http://www.lackadaisycats.com/



That's an excellent choice.

Freefall, by Mark Stanley.  a sci-fi gag strip about a bunco alien, an insecure robot and a highly competent genetically-engineered Bowman's wolf.


----------



## Celirya (Jul 4, 2009)

C'mon, now. Six pages and no one's mentioned Gold Digger? Not completely furry, but clearly enough. Also not a webcomic, but throw in GD-Tangent, Northern Edge, and Level Up and it is (and even more furry, actually).

...Sheila is my favorite were-jaguar ever.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 4, 2009)

I Dont know alot of furry comics but one that has like furry like characters are like the VG Cats


----------



## cpam (Jul 4, 2009)

Well... there's always Garfield.

If you want it a little more interesting, then there's Garfield Minus Garfield.

And if you want to get really surreal, there's The Square Root Of Minus Garfield.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 4, 2009)

like alot of people <3ed better days read in one sitting.

but Im getting into his new one http://www.jaynaylor.com/originallife/ dont know if its been mentioned yet.


----------



## cpam (Jul 4, 2009)

Mom-approved and kid-tested Coming Up Violet.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 8, 2009)

vgcats...
funny furry comics from humanoid anthro cats
sample
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=8
thats the 8th strip out of 270
plus there is seperate strips like Super Effective and Adventure Log that Scott Ransoomair makes as well


----------



## cpam (Jul 8, 2009)

Digger, by Ursula Vernon.  About a wombat and a dead god.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 8, 2009)

cpam said:


> Digger, by Ursula Vernon.  About a wombat and a dead god.


that "great comic" redirected me to the stock trade site...


----------



## Elv02 (Jul 18, 2009)

Torn between Better Days and Las Lindas... I think probably Las Lindas.


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 18, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> like alot of people <3ed better days read in one sitting.
> 
> but Im getting into his new one http://www.jaynaylor.com/originallife/ dont know if its been mentioned yet.




Aw, it ended too suddenly!
I was enjoying it.


----------



## cpam (Jul 18, 2009)

*Inhuman Relations* by Dennis Hyer.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 29, 2009)

Lolol. Sonichu.
NO!

I like DMFA, Badly Drawn Kitties,and VG Cats (even though it pretty much NEVER updates anymore).

Liked Better Days, before it got filled with nothing but _"MAI SELF INSURT IS GOD. WORSHIP HIM. DO ET NAO!!!"_
Plus, I kind of got disgusted with Naylor after I found out about the whole hijacking Lucy and Lydia / Beth deal.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 29, 2009)

cpam said:


> Well... there's always Garfield.
> 
> If you want it a little more interesting, then there's Garfield Minus Garfield.
> 
> And if you want to get really surreal, there's The Square Root Of Minus Garfield.



Maaan. I have a subscription to Garfield with my old e-mail account. I stopped using the e-mail after I couldn't stop the flood of them.

I have about 600 to read.


----------



## Acara (Aug 16, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for bringing up Better Days. I read it in one sitting last night, it was amazing! So I have to say... that is one of the best comic's I have ever read!


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

Twokinds.  I read all 500 pages in 1 day.  After reading it, i came.

twokinds.com


----------



## BitofaDreamer (Aug 19, 2009)

Just finished Better Days, and it was wonderful. There were a few parts where I thought the melodrama was a bit over-the-top, but I honestly can't name very many stories (in any media) where I cared for the characters as much as in this comic.

I'm in the middle of Jack now, and it's amazing. Kind of horrific (I was really freaked out after reading the first few comics), but the quality is absolutely astounding. 

These two comics have been brought up a bunch of times already in this thread, but I haven't seen Wrongside mentioned. Astounding art, magnificent writing, fascinating plot and characters--just read it. (If I just missed it being mentioned, forgive me.)

Start here. http://www.ayzewi.com/index.php?p=2


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Neko the Kitty.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Neko the Kitty.


You're welcome.


I'd have to say Two Kinds.  Although Neko is the best humor comic.


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

Still waiting for it...


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

Garfield and Sabrina Online 4ever <333


----------



## Jelly (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr_Di said:


> Garfield



Wait.
Garfield, "LASAGNA JOKE," Garfield?


----------



## KittMouri (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm still a really huge fan of *Katmandu* and *Shanda the Panda*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> I'd have to say Two Kinds.  Although Neko is the best humor comic.


Hm. Two Kinds knocked me out in under twelve seconds, so it's definitely the best sleep aid ever.


----------



## xiath (Oct 2, 2009)

Out of the few furry Webcomics I read (jack, 2kinds, concession [If I am desperate],suicide for hire, furpiled) I would have to say Jack is the best with furpiled coming in a nice second.  Is jack the single greatest furry comic? I don't know, I havn't read enough of them to know but what I have read Jack is at the top.


----------



## Riptor (Oct 7, 2009)

Jack? The best? Um, I'm seriously going to have to disagree. All the real-world issues don't make it more artistic, it just feels really silly, like the guy's randomly trying to stick every bad thing that could happen to people in the comic. All I got out of Jack was some nut with lackluster art who needed serious therapy. I quit at the rape arena shit and I never looked back.

Now, Lackadaisy is a REAL webcomic. I don't know if it counts as furry or not. It involves anthro cats, but they're pretty much just humans in fur. The setting's incredibly awesome, though, with the setting involving a little speak-easy in 1920's Saint Louis. http://www.lackadaisycats.com/index.php


----------



## KitsuneKoden (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow I just found this new comic and it's just amazing!

Check it out  http://www.off-white.eu/?subpage=first

yea yea its not your typical furry comic but if you enjoyed Wolfs Rain then I promise you will love this!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 7, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Jack? The best? Um, I'm seriously going to have to disagree. All the real-world issues don't make it more artistic, it just feels really silly, like the guy's randomly trying to stick every bad thing that could happen to people in the comic. All I got out of Jack was some nut with lackluster art who needed serious therapy. I quit at the rape arena shit and I never looked back.



Jack is an excellent comic. Really well drawn and deep storylines.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Jack? The best? Um, I'm seriously going to have to disagree. All the real-world issues don't make it more artistic, it just feels really silly, like the guy's randomly trying to stick every bad thing that could happen to people in the comic. All I got out of Jack was some nut with lackluster art who needed serious therapy. I quit at the rape arena shit and I never looked back.


Another sane furry! 



> Now, Lackadaisy is a REAL webcomic. I don't know if it counts as furry or not. It involves anthro cats, but they're pretty much just humans in fur. The setting's incredibly awesome, though, with the setting involving a little speak-easy in 1920's Saint Louis. http://www.lackadaisycats.com/index.php


I need to give that one a fair shot one of these days.
...maybe when SFH stops being drawn/enjoyable, though >_>


----------



## Riptor (Oct 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Jack is an excellent comic. Really well drawn and deep storylines.



Could you explain how, please? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I'm genuinely curious.

Another good webcomic. I wouldn't call it a furry webcomic, because there's only one anthro character in it. Still pretty funny, though. It's called Freefall.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Could you explain how, please? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I'm genuinely curious.


Ooh, ooh! I can! Pick me!
*Ahem*
Simply put, furries have low standards. And I'm not being mean by saying that, because it's backed by empirical evidence.


----------



## Furlone (Oct 8, 2009)

Sometimes when I read a furry comic by which I mean almost always. I wish I was a real furry, you know with fur and all. That's how I know when it's a good comic!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 8, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Could you explain how, please? I'm not trying to be mean or anything, I'm genuinely curious.



The storylines are not just "death just for the sake of dying and mayhem!" but are really delved into (longest storyarc is over 80 pages, iirc), the characters are fleshed out and have their own persona (fursona?), and the storys have good twists and turns, just like most other comics and don't rely on constantly rehashed jokes like certain other comics do (Garfield).


----------



## Leon (Nov 2, 2009)

Jack, I love it becuase of the depth of the arcs and it makes good points morally and religeously.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

The Bad Webcomics Wiki has these to talk about...

Better Days
Bristled
Cats 'n' Cameras
Concession
Ivan Henley's World
Jack
Las Lindas
PikaSemeChu
Sabrina Online
Suicide for Hire


And TwoKinds is there, too, but it's filed under Anime for some reason.
VGCats is there under comedy.

Thus far, Slightly Damned, Neko the Kitty, Badly Drawn Kitties, and maybe a couple others mentioned aren't on the list. Nifty, isn't it?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> The Bad Webcomics Wiki has these to talk about...
> 
> Better Days
> Bristled
> ...



Oh, whoop-dee-freakin-doo. Base your ENTIRE opinion on what ONE site says? *YAWN* Honestly, I couldn't give a shit what that site says. All skewed to fit one side's viewpoint anyway.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Oh, whoop-dee-freakin-doo. Base your ENTIRE opinion on what ONE site says?


Actually, I had determined Better Days, Jack, TwoKinds, Concession, and Furthia High to be garbage before I'd even heard of that site. Oh, and by the way? I happen to _like_ Suicide for Hire.



> *YAWN* Honestly, I couldn't give a shit what that site says. All skewed to fit one side's viewpoint anyway.


Funny--for not-caring so much, you sure seem angry. As for "bias", well--I didn't realize the respective qualities of furry webcomics were political issues.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Actually, I had determined Better Days, Jack, TwoKinds, Concession, and Furthia High to be garbage before I'd even heard of that site. Oh, and by the way? I happen to _like_ Suicide for Hire.
> 
> 
> Funny--for not-caring so much, you sure seem angry. As for "bias", well--I didn't realize the respective qualities of furry webcomics were political issues.



Let's see what your "WikiDot" had to say about Jack, shall we?

Defining Flaw Every single one of these storylines and characters is based on a popular movie, whether that movie be Jeepers Creepers, Donnie Darko, Philadelphiaâ€¦ 
Things that are fucking terrible about this webcomic: Everything. 
Things that aren't terrible but could use improvement: Jesus Christ. 

Wow, pretty weak "arguments" there as to why it's "bad".
Let's check Furthia High:
End Date Why must all that crap continue to exist? WHY? 
Genre Furry Slice-of-Life garbage spiced with mystery or something. 
Defining Flaw Unfunniness cranked up to 12. 

Wow, more weak "arguments".

Let's try another, say...Kevin and Kell.

Okay, it doesn't show. Hmmmm.

Another.... Two Kinds:

Things that are fucking terrible about this webcomic: Generic art with poorly-drawn mouths and a perverted DeviantArt, way too much sexuality, racially-sensitive pretensions with ridiculously over-the-top delivery, unrefined writing. 
Things that aren't terrible but could use improvement: Well, your pretentions ain't too bad, now put them into practice. OK, I'm doubting you'll actually make a serious racial comic. At least have your characters either put some clothes on or add their private parts and make it cheap porn. This sexual furry blue-balls comic thing you have going on is bullshit. (Unless all your characters are lesbians, then it's cool. Just add the nips and vaginas and I'll be good. YIFF YIFF YIFF TIA FISCHBACH ;3) You also exposit a bit too much in word bubbles. 

(the first sentence of each was lined out. Yeah, that's real funny.)
Once again, weak "arguments".


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Let's see what your "WikiDot" had to say about Jack, shall we?


It's not mine, sweetie. It exists completely independent of my activities.



> Defining Flaw Every single one of these storylines and characters is based on a popular movie, whether that movie be Jeepers Creepers, Donnie Darko, Philadelphiaâ€¦
> Things that are fucking terrible about this webcomic: Everything.
> Things that aren't terrible but could use improvement: Jesus Christ.
> 
> ...


Can you explain _why_ the "arguments" are weak, using published examples, factual studies, statistics, etc. etc.?
No, you can't. Do you know why? It's _opinion.

_Go lay down, Ty. Don't make me get the newspaper.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It's not mine, sweetie. It exists completely independent of my activities.
> 
> 
> Can you explain _why_ the "arguments" are weak, using published examples, factual studies, statistics, etc. etc.?
> ...



That's just it. Opinion=/=fact, correct?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> That's just it. Opinion=/=fact, correct?


Opinions can be drawn from facts, though.

The opinion that these webcomics are _terrible_, therefore, is a lot easier to support than the opinion that they're _good_. I doubt very many people would argue that a work containing 300 themes, of which 275 are established cliches and 20 more are currently the "in thing", is _good._ As for the aesthetic points, well--the same concepts of formula versus originality apply.

If you really liked any of these comics, you wouldn't even have started arguing with me. You'd have simply said "Oh well", or nothing at all. So, tell me--are you afraid to admit they're just not good, or are you ashamed to admit you're not particularly well-read or well-versed in art?

You lose, big boy~


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Opinions can be drawn from facts, though.
> 
> The opinion that these webcomics are _terrible_, therefore, is a lot easier to support than the opinion that they're _good_. I doubt very many people would argue that a work containing 300 themes, of which 275 are established cliches and 20 more are currently the "in thing", is _good._ As for the aesthetic points, well--the same concepts of formula versus originality apply.
> 
> ...



I like Jack, TwoKinds, Furthia High, Better Days, never read Concessions. One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I like Jack, TwoKinds, Furthia High, Better Days, never read Concessions. One man's junk is another man's treasure.


Hey, I think we've made some good progress here. I'm proud of you


----------



## LoveRemorsE (Nov 9, 2009)

I liked "Dog's days of summer" quite much  I liked Bayshore, he's cool.


----------



## IggyB (Nov 9, 2009)

Better Days is one of my favorites.


----------



## Nick (Nov 9, 2009)

P.B. and Jay   XDXDXD

I LOVE that one


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know.  Do web comics count? 

If so, then I'll have to go with _Sabrina Online _(although I must criticize the update schedule of that one) and _Housepets!_, but the first furry web-comic I've ever seen was _Sequential Art_.  I love comedic material, it's just my thing.

However, you guys are giving me great ideas in which comics to purchase, I might actually consider _Furrlough _and _Havoc Inc_.  I have to disagree with _Circles_, though (don't call me homophobic, I just don't read that kind of stuff).  

I heard _Better Days_ has a right-wing bias and is a bit racy, so I probably would be better off not reading that one.

Also, I'm new here.  How do I do a signature-type thing?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

anthroguy101 said:


> I don't know.  Do web comics count?
> 
> If so, then I'll have to go with _Sabrina Online _(although I must criticize the update schedule of that one) and _Housepets!_, but the first furry web-comic I've ever seen was _Sequential Art_.  I love comedic material, it's just my thing.
> 
> ...



It's in your User CP area. 
As for Furrlough, get your hands on some of the older issues (paticularly the ones with the Heebas story, which began in issue #48 and ended in issue #100), as currently the comic is on hiatus due to some issues with Diamond Press Comics (the industry's "main" source for advertising and such. They want Radio Comix to start publishing in manga form instead of the traditional way).


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> It's in your User CP area.
> As for Furrlough, get your hands on some of the older issues (paticularly the ones with the Heebas story, which began in issue #48 and ended in issue #100), as currently the comic is on hiatus due to some issues with Diamond Press Comics (the industry's "main" source for advertising and such. They want Radio Comix to start publishing in manga form instead of the traditional way).



User CP? Wha?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

anthroguy101 said:


> User CP? Wha?



Up at the top of the forums. You'll see "Home", "User CP", "Register", etc. Click on "User CP", then down the left side, you'll see the link to adjust your signature.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, User Control Panel.  Gotcha.  I hope the comic isn't terminated.  The advertiser of the comic should realize that if the comics formats are changed dramatically, they will lose their sales.  Anyway, there are plenty of good comics out there.  

Also, web comics are free, and I will continue viewing those for now until I can find a clean anthro comic at a comic store near me (the best I could find so far was _Sonic the Hedgehog_).  Unless I go to AC, that is, but that's months from now.  Also, can I subscribe to these comics?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh, User Control Panel.  Gotcha.  I hope the comic isn't terminated.  The advertiser of the comic should realize that if the comics formats are changed dramatically, they will lose their sales.  Anyway, there are plenty of good comics out there.
> 
> Also, web comics are free, and I will continue viewing those for now until I can find a clean anthro comic at a comic store near me (the best I could find so far was _Sonic the Hedgehog_).  Unless I go to AC, that is, but that's months from now.  Also, can I subscribe to these comics?



Radio Comix is considering making all it's comics (Furrlough, Genus, and a few others, since it's a indie company) into web-based rather than dead-tree.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

> Radio Comix is considering making all it's comics (Furrlough, Genus, and a few others, since it's a indie company) into web-based rather than dead-tree.


  That sounds swell, I hope it happens.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where did you hear this, exactly?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 18, 2009)

Where did you hear of this exactly, Ty?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.radiocomix.com/

Forums, in the Radio Talk section.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 19, 2009)

God wrong somewhere post ignore it.


----------



## JVW (Nov 19, 2009)

My favorite is Captain Carrot and his Amazing Zoo Crew. I first stumbled on this comic when I was about 13 or 14 years old. Got it at a flea market where the lady would get comics from local convenience stores after their rack life has passed. So these were maybe a few months to a year past publish date. She sold 'em for a quarter each.

And I fell in love instantly.

My second vote would be for Usagi Yojimbo...which is probably a superior comic to CC, but CC wins me over for wit and nostalgia.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 19, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> 'Gene Catlowe'.



No.

NO NO NO NO NO.

Gene Catlowe is terrible.

I heard about how it's one of the greatest webcomics or whatever, so I read it. End to end. It is the biggest load of drivel going. Let's break it down into sections:

Characters: Standard. Animals are pretty much all good people, humans are ugly and bad. Deep. None of the characters really seem to develop. there's a few superficial things, but they all stay pretty linear from start to end.

Story: Same story repeated over and over. Terrible problem, handily the ONLY PERSON EVER who can solve it is Gene and his girlfriend. Every time. The minor details might change, but it's always "no-one can save us but Gene".

Art: Poor. Most artists improve over time. They get feedback, see whats at fault and fix it. There is practically no progression to the art. It's like the artist started to progress, the fans went "LOL ITS GUD DUNT CHANGGE ART" and he stagnated because thats what people wanted to see.

The whole thing is painful to read in it's entirety. It's not edgy with it's racism issues being brought up (in fact it seems to just be "I HATE YOU COS I AM A HUMAN". Also, the main character is a black cat. Subtle.), it's just lame.

Even the art shouldn't be an issue. The parts should add up to a whole. Poor art can be excused if the writing is good. You can even look past bad art and writing if the story is captivating and exciting. It has none of those.

Therefore, I dislike it, and think that people should crawl out oftheir own arses and realise just how bad it is.

For further proof, go look up what a "Mary-Sue" is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2009)

Probably Circles.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2009)

I tried to start a comic in high school. It was supposed to be a furry parody of Dragon Ball with sporadic jabs at contemporary issues. The main character, a spazzy yellow fox kid named Konkichi (Kon is also his surname) embarks on a fantastic adventure full of gore, lewdness and profanity, battling cyborg hicks, teddy-bomb flinging retards, and even the author's seemingly omnipotent evil doppelganger. Other characters are direct parodies of DB characters, like the pervy geezer Master Beishen and the horrifying GMO, Stem. The project was terminated after I had taken a very long break from it, returning to find the artwork too inferior to continue where I left off with my new skills.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Is everyone that reads _Better Days_ a confurvative?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2009)

anthroguy101 said:


> Is everyone that reads _Better Days_ a confurvative?



Nope, I'm a Liberal Moderate.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Nope, I'm a Liberal Moderate.


  Me, too!  You know, you've really been helping me out with the comics, where can I find you on the actual FA?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2009)

anthroguy101 said:


> Me, too!  You know, you've really been helping me out with the comics, where can I find you on the actual FA?



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tyvulpine/


----------



## Toonix (Nov 20, 2009)

Would VG Cats count?


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 22, 2009)

for me the single greatest furry comic is fur-piled. i just loved it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

Did anyone read Funny Farm?
The drawing didn't improve at all in years, but the style was sweet enough. If you aren't a major artfag, it shouldn't bother you. :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> for me the single greatest furry comic was fur-piled. i just loved it.



Was? You don't read it anymore?


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 22, 2009)

fixed!
i generally dont like the whole concept of love,romance movies in tv i considered them stupid and boring, but i dont know, this comic made me like that a lot


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 22, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> fixed!
> i generally dont like the whole concept of love,romance movies in tv i considered them stupid and boring, but i dont know, this comic made me like that a lot



Good thing about FP is it doesn't take the whole gay-relationship thing beyond a PG rating.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2009)

XD @ the people saying Heathen City is a great comic. Even as a porno comic it's retarded.


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2009)

"Tank Vixens" Mabyee not the greatest, just my personal fav.


----------



## Delta (Dec 27, 2009)

Sequential Art

While not a complete "furry comic" you have anthropomorphic characters left and right in it. The art is awesome and seems to improve as each page comes out. The writing is witty and creative all while being improvised each panel. All the characters are awesome and unique in their own right.

I have trouble finding problems/negatives with this comic. Its just damn good.


----------



## Mongoose_ink (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to have to vote *Usagi Yojimbo* as the greatest furry comic.  Over 25 years, now, of incredible stories, great art, and the absolute best lettering in comics EVER from the absolute nicest guy in comics.

The characters grow and change naturally, the setting is researched detailed beyond belief, and the stories are always well-executed and deep.  Death is common, but never treated like an end-game, or a goal, and while tons of people get killed, it's never graphic.  You understand they died, and you move along.

Also, in I'm not sure how many thousand pages of comic he's done, Stan Sakai has never done a sex scene, and quite frankly, you sure don't feel like you're missing anything because of it.  You care who the characters are and what they do, not about their bedroom lives.  That's their business, you're here for a story.

Blacksad is beautiful, but the stories seem rather contrived at times, though Maus should be a must-read for anyone.  Still, my vote goes to Usagi Yojimbo.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2010)

Grandville.


----------



## ScottWolf (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm tied between Jaynaylor's comics and Sabrina Online.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 3, 2010)

I've never found a good furry webcomic. Every single one someone recommends turns out to be shit. Ones that I actually read past a few pages eventually turn into "why am I reading this?" and I never look at it again. I don't think a good one exists.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> for me the single greatest furry comic is fur-piled. i just loved it.



Yep. I'm not the first person to say it.
Furpiled is what got me into forums. I don't really use those forums too much anymore because this keeps me busy, but I'm still a big face over there.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 3, 2010)

Jumping in at the end here, don't have time to read thru 10 pages of replies...

How many times has 'Pogo' been mentioned up to now? Number Uno, no doubt about it. (The legendary fanzine 'Rowrbrazzle' got his name from an expletive Albert the Alligator would spout from time to time.)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Jumping in at the end here, don't have time to read thru 10 pages of replies...
> 
> How many times has 'Pogo' been mentioned up to now? Number Uno, no doubt about it. (The legendary fanzine 'Rowrbrazzle' got his name from an expletive Albert the Alligator would spout from time to time.)



Numero uno? I don't know about that. And I don't recall it being mentioned much on here.


----------



## Mashahiko (Jan 6, 2010)

Closet Coon!


----------



## Mentova (Jan 7, 2010)

Mashahiko said:


> Closet Coon!



That's racist!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 7, 2010)

ITT people need to get Grandville


----------



## IggyB (Jan 19, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Is everyone that reads _Better Days_ a confurvative?


Nope, I'm not, and I still like it. I may not always agree with all of Jay's politics, but I still like his stuff. I'm not a very politcal person anyway.

Anyway, I like Better Days (Original Life has been okay so far, not as good as BD but good anyway), BrokenPlotDevice, Sequential Art, and recently: Jack.


----------



## Nattea (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I'm more of a feral comic fan then an anthro comic fan, so I'm going to say Off-White and The Blackblood Alliance are the actual digital comics I read with eagerness.

However, for traditional furry-related comics, Mutts and Garfield come to mind. Though I like most comic strips in newspapers, to be quite honest.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 22, 2010)

Nattea said:


> Well, I'm more of a feral comic fan then an anthro comic fan, so I'm going to say Off-White and The Blackblood Alliance are the actual digital comics I read with eagerness.
> 
> However, for traditional furry-related comics, Mutts and Garfield come to mind. Though I like most comic strips in newspapers, to be quite honest.


 
Kay is a bitch.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

Ozy & Millie is probably my favorite web-comic. For printed comic, ASB is probably my favorite. Poor writing but the characters were very lovable.


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

People keep talking and mentioning their favorite comics... but if you're talking about 'single greatest furry comic', wouldn't the criteria really be one that had the greatest impact or influence on the fandom as a whole, rather than on a personal level?

Given that, it would likely be *Albedo *or *Xanadu *or *Usagi Yojimbo*, which were the three that were most talked about and influential when the fandom was first coming together.  You might also include underground work like Vaughn Bode's *Junkwaffel *-- a number of furry artists in the 80's were strongly influenced by Bode's art -- and anthology collections like *Critters *and *Furrlough *certainly gave a lot of furry comics and artists wide exposure.  As far as strips, Joe mentioned *Pogo*, which was a heavy influence on early fan members, or *Kevin & Kell* which has been around nearly the entire time the fandom has been in existence and first bridged the gap between traditional print and the internet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

I forgot about Pogo. Pogo is really good. I went to a Pogo panel at AnthroCon 07! It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 23, 2010)

Just read all of "Better Days" probably the most fulfilling web comic read I've ever had. Thank you Ty Vulpine for suggesting it to me.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 25, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yep. I'm not the first person to say it.
> Furpiled is what got me into forums. I don't really use those forums too much anymore because this keeps me busy, but I'm still a big face over there.


I stopped reading it when I found out the main character was gay...


----------



## nekollx (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I've never found a good furry webcomic. Every single one someone recommends turns out to be shit. Ones that I actually read past a few pages eventually turn into "why am I reading this?" and I never look at it again. I don't think a good one exists.



id recomend my own but their on extended hietus due to technical problems


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 1, 2010)

my alltime favorite is better days. great story line and out of all the best art work ive seen so far


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Could someone dig up a link on where I could read Furpiled?


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html

I Googled, "Furpiled webcomic" First link :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html
> 
> I Googled, "Furpiled webcomic" First link :V



Ohh, thought it was a book rather than web comic.

Wow, read it all in one LONG ass sitting and I must say I think it officially turned me gay.....god this is awkward.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ohh, thought it was a book rather than web comic.
> 
> Wow, read it all in one LONG ass sitting and I must say I think it officially turned me gay.....god this is awkward.







Lackadaisy still remains the best furry comic in my opinion


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 4, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Lackadaisy still remains the best furry comic in my opinion




Dude, I love Lackadasiy D: The story was really original and the art |D The art was delicious.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 11, 2010)

Ainoko said:


> I would have to say that I have Kack bookmarked as well as 'The Cyanthian Chronicles' (there is at least eight sub-comics under the main title and is done by Tiffany Ross), 'Kevin and Kell' ( www.herdthinners.com by Bill Holbrook), "Vince and Arty", 'Roomies' (by Flinters), 'Peter and Company', Kit and Kay Boodle', and last but surely not least, 'Gene Catlowe'.
> 
> These are all great furry comics that I think everyone here would enjoy reading.



Wow, looks like I missed this back when you wrote this...

My opinions on your selections are as follows:

Kack - Can be discounted from criticism, as I haven't heard of it.

Cyanthian Chronicles - Unless something has changed in the last few months, it is not terribly good. The art is hit and miss with some perspective issues, but mostly, the story doesn't seem to go anywhere. After months of following it, nothing was bloody happening. If you have the word "chronicles" in the name, you expect some excitement.

Kevin and Kell - I do check it daily in the hopes it'll improve. Art progression doesn't seem to happen. It's near enough the same as when it started. Bad. Beyond that, the jokes are the same. LOL HE EATS VEGETABLES. OMG SHE ATE SOMEONE. WTF INSTINCTS JOKE. Some variation and actually trying with his writing and drawing would be fantastic. Then it might be worthy of BEST COMIC EVAR. But for now, it's just like an old relative. You put up with it, but hope it goes away soon so you can let the smell out.

Vince and Arty - Not read.

Roomies - Didn't seem too bad. I read the archive, enjoyed it, but once I got to current updates I stopped. For some reason I just lost all interest in it. I don't know why.

Peter and Company - Not read

kit and kay boodle - wow. really. wow. does anyone find this in the least bit erotic? cos thats what it looks like. this is pretty much the cancer eating at the heart of furries. fantastic. no problem can't be solved with fucking. this 'comic' needs to be deleted, the server it resides on burnt to purify it, the artists computer sledgehammered and the artist encased in concrete and fired into the sun. it's the only way to be sure.

Gene Catlow - Along the same lines as Kevin and Kell, but with more ONLY WE CAN SAVE THE WORLD. Yeah, great. Art still as bad as day one. Story arcs fairly predictable and bad, humans - naturally racists. For a comic that is supposed to tackle the race issue, it seems to put a lot of effort into making everyone look bad. If you don't have fur and big ears, you're a terrible racist and a big shit. Then there's the actual storylines. Each one is a variation on the same theme:

*Big problem threatens everyone
*Oh no, only Gene and his wench have the technical knowhow or abilities to save the world
*Humans R Racist
*Outlook poor for the heroes
*Day is saved, everyone loves Gene and Co even more than previous

Again, it could be saved. All it needs is for the artist to get his act together, and TRY some new and more interesting plots. Make the people in it more diverse than Bad humans and good furries. Learn to fucking draw.

This thing has been going on for years now. The artist has stagnated.

Try harder.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to have to say Jack, what can I say, I'm a sucker for stories like that.


----------



## kirobosen (Sep 28, 2010)

i wish i could say circles is my choice but i havent read it no matter how much i want to so i would have to say fur-piled is my choice :3 i think its just wonderfull


----------



## peli_kan (Sep 30, 2010)

The one and only ASB.  It's dated and has its flaws, but it broke new ground and set the bar for everything that came after it.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 30, 2010)

My personal favorite is Faux Pas for Randy and Cindy's relationship throughout and how it keeps on getting challenged (as well as being a family safe webcomic). Lackadaisy Cats would be the best from a technical or artistic viewpoint, Cheap Thrills the best for its storylines and dialogue, and Ozy and Millie for the "best webcomic that's no longer with us" (the archives exist but, seriously, Dana's never going to continue it).

For best regular furry comic... I don't know, Bloom County or Get Fuzzy.


----------



## Point_Blank (Oct 1, 2010)

Torn between Better Days and Concession.
Damn you, indecision!


----------



## footfoe (Oct 1, 2010)

links?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2010)

What a coincidence! I just got done reading 'Warming Up to Roommates" by Slyus!

I'd have to say that's my favorite. The drawings and the short story is perfect.


----------



## Snowball (Oct 20, 2010)

my Vote goes to Circles as the best comic ever thats furry based. and i agree secondly that Marty is the best . he is Hawt in my book.


----------



## Delta (Oct 24, 2010)

Though he doesn't consider it a "furry comic" Phillip M. Jackson's Collected Curious destroys any and all competition


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 27, 2010)

Better Days is.. augh, crap. Straight-on angles of the character's faces make me feel like I have wall-eye vision; there's something bizarre there. I can see it being good until you find something that isn't crap to compare it with.
Collected Curious is.. okay. It just feels like the artist spends more effort trying to be obnoxious than funny. Well, he succeeds...

Commander Kitty is good. It's the only anthropomorphic webcomic that has actually made me laugh/snicker (on purpose.) It's not preachy, not sexual, has excellent 'saturday morning cartoon' style art, and the comedy ridiculousness is cleverly delivered.


----------



## BlackRabbit of Inle (Oct 27, 2010)

So what defines a "furry comic"? AFAIAC the best modern anthro comic is _Usagi Yojimbo_ followed the old _Albedo Anthropomorphics. _In comics predating any sort of fandom, the single greatest anthro comics were Carl Barks's _Donald Duck _and _Uncle Scrooge _stories in WDC&S. I've looked at some web comics and so far _Faux Pas_ is quite good in terms of both art and writing. _Lackadaisy Cats _is artistically very good, but the story seems like it could have been done just as well with humans.


----------



## Burninghart (Nov 17, 2010)

Here comes the comic surge! I have too many favorites. XD

I personally really enjoy "You Say It First". It's got comedy and drama aplenty. My only real beef with it is that it doesn't really have a lot of action--but that wouldn't be appropriate to the genre anyway, so... *shrug*

"Cats n' Cameras" is also pretty good. Again, plenty of comedy. It's not nearly as much drama as some of my other recommendations, though. It's pretty sexualized, though, so anybody here who'd be sensitive to that (*snort*) should steer clear.

I also like Catena Manor / Catena Comics. It's pretty much for the same reason--lots of funny stuff (though not nearly as much drama). And there's a good, actiony feel all through the comic. It's safe for kiddies, but still a fun comic. I love it.

"Bittersweet Candy Bowl" is probably my absolute favorite at the moment. More drama than you could shake a nukebomb at, plenty of funnies, and a fair few action scenes to boot. It gets pretty emotional later on. I'm pretty sure it actually made me cry once or twice (which is a feat on its own).

One who knows these comics can probably tell I'm a big fan of the slice of life genre. =_=;


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 17, 2010)

Housepets is by far my favorite. I might have voted for Concessions at one time, but the artist and company and I are feuding and as such I won't be supporting them.


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, it'll be hard to mention what is the Greatest Furry Comic of all time is. Such as how would we figure out the grading criteria, mass appeal, criticism, art style etc But given Concession is the only furry webcomic that's manage to hold my interest for four years, I'd easily vote for it. (And I did! along with serveral other people that got Immelmann the Ursa Major award.) But really as of the moment, .. I'll like to take a step back from webcomics, and recommend either an Obscure edition of furrlough, or Richard Moore's Poundland (Even though only the first issue has been published, and that seems to be it.)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Emily_Maus said:


> Well, it'll be hard to mention what is the Greatest Furry Comic of all time is. Such as how would we figure out the grading criteria, mass appeal, criticism, art style etc But given Concession is the only furry webcomic that's manage to hold my interest for four years, I'd easily vote for it. (And I did! along with serveral other people that got Immelmann *the Ursa Major award*.)


 






Digitigrade bear, for chrissake people how do you make this kind of mistake?


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

Spellchecker being unable to tell if it's the word is used in the right context. Once again, Dyslexia triumphs over modern technology. |3 

But wait, I think I'm right: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Ursa_Major_Awards


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Bears are not digitigrade.

And that award is a joke, Concession receiving that award was the punchline.


----------



## Emily_Maus (Nov 17, 2010)

Disregard what I said, cox etc.  I see what you mean now, I thought it was a problem with the spelling, nevermind that the UMA has a picture of a Bear with botched feet.


----------



## Fiendly (Nov 17, 2010)

â™¥ (NSFW)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Usagi Yojimbo


----------



## xRezRaptorx (Nov 29, 2010)

my god I have a few favorite comics, but my ALL time favorite comic has to be motion of the ocean by fluke. SOOO cute <3.  Then hitting the showers by wookiee is another favorite


----------



## Tycho (Nov 30, 2010)

xRezRaptorx said:


> my god I have a few favorite comics, but my ALL time favorite comic has to be motion of the ocean by fluke. SOOO cute <3.  Then hitting the showers by wookiee is another favorite


 
God damn do you read any comics except PORN comics


----------



## Miley-Mouse (Nov 30, 2010)

TwoKinds <3


----------



## Riavis (Dec 1, 2010)

Miley-Mouse said:


> TwoKinds <3



Loving this, thank you <3


----------



## Rahne (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm betting some more people will mention Associated Student Bodies.  It's got a nice legacy, by now.


----------



## Commander-Worthless (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe everyone is saying Better Days, and no one is saying Cheap Thrills.

I first started reading Better Days when I was a reallly young teenager, and I found it totally off-putting. But I also found that I couldn't stop reading it, because it was my first glimpse into how sick the world--and peoples' minds- could be. It made me feel like a hardass to read something so dirty. I tried to pick it up again years later, and it really didn't change much. I like to consider myself a 'confurvative', and I still didn't like it very much. The characters were very stereotypical (twins, milfs, jocks, etc.) and didn't develop much through the series.

Now, as for Cheap Thrills...

I think I sort of caught it in its prime, where the art was great and the emotions had some depth, but when I started to read it from the very beginning, when the art and dialogue was kind of crappy, it just gave me that much greater of an appreciation for Skurvy and his artwork. You see the artist's development and maturity through the improvements in his story. You feel as though you can connect with at least one character, and the issues it deals with are legitimate real-life issues. When a lead role is feeling helpless, you feel helpless with him. The characters are very diverse, and the story is addicting. I highly recommend the comic to anyone who's interested, especially 90's kids. The story takes place in 1997, and a lot of the media references make me feel really nostalgic. The guy's FA username is vivisection_bob. Check it out!


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 8, 2011)

Commander-Worthless said:


> Wow, I can't believe everyone is saying Better Days, and no one is saying Cheap Thrills.
> 
> I first started reading Better Days when I was a reallly young teenager, and I found it totally off-putting. But I also found that I couldn't stop reading it, because it was my first glimpse into how sick the world--and peoples' minds- could be. It made me feel like a hardass to read something so dirty. I tried to pick it up again years later, and it really didn't change much. I like to consider myself a 'confurvative', and I still didn't like it very much. The characters were very stereotypical (twins, milfs, jocks, etc.) and didn't develop much through the series.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Cheap Thrills contains an interesting and convincing plot, with good art that has improved over time. The author is also extremely bold with her story, not afraid to add significant twists to her comic that may benefit the story in the long run at the risk of her audience possibly hating it (I won't add spoilers, but for those that have read the comic... you'll know what I mean). 

It also did a great job at developing characters that feel more real than characters in most other "furry" comics that I've read so far, even if they are anthropomorphic animals. They have certain depth added to them that most authors typically forget or are too lazy/incompetent to add. In fact, this is one of the few "furry" comics where I felt the anthropomorphism didn't distract me from the story. 

I like how the characters and story evolve over the course of the comic. I initially hated Jeordie, the main character of the comic, during the first half of the first arc, but I began to feel for him as the character evolved over the course of the story. He was initially a selfish, sex-craved teenager that showed little respect for most people around him, including his closest friends, and was highly irresponsible. Though, as time went on throughout the comic, he slowly matured as he grew older. I eventually began to appreciate the character, because he's like a lot of teenagers IRL gradually transitioning from boy to man. You see the maturation process through each comic arc, and the author presents it very well. That, to me, is an indication of good writing. 

Plus, as you said, being a 90's kid can bring a sense of nostalgia when reading this story. 

Is this the best comic out there? No. It does have its flaws, especially during the early parts of the comic. However, compared with other comics I have read, furry or not, this comic is one of my favorites. 

Btw, Skurvy is female.


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

I second (or third...or fifth?) the motion on Circles. But I'm not content with just one to list.
To add to the list, Hepcats. Really early (back when we were still called "funny animals") furry comic series from the mid 80's, with a fantastic, and very realistic feeling slice-of-life story.

Also Blacksad, just for the awesome Noir setting.

For webcomics, it's a short list as well:
Lackadaisy
Cheap Thrills
Wrongside
and The Whiteboard just for it's newspaper strip format.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 3, 2011)

we don't even need to debate this


----------

